# Enclosing The Space Under The Rear Slide, Who's Done It?



## jtarby (Aug 30, 2007)

After our first real trip with the camper we decided on a couple things that we need to correct before our next trip. One was a way to enclose the space under the rear slide where we have the bikes stored. I've seen other people mention it in the past, but I searched the modifications gallery and couldn't find any photos. What's the best way to do it? Snaps on the bottom edge of the slide? and how about the back edge?

The other thing that was clear is that 5 toothbrushes just don't fit on the surface of that sink. Any words of wisdom for solving that problem? I thought it would be easy to find a toothbrush holder that mounts on the wall and holds at least 5, but that's proving harder than I thought.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

[quote name='jtarby' date='Jul 4 2008, 08:17 PM' post='301595']
After our first real trip with the camper we decided on a couple things that we need to correct before our next trip. One was a way to enclose the space under the rear slide where we have the bikes stored. I've seen other people mention it in the past, but I searched the modifications gallery and couldn't find any photos. What's the best way to do it? Snaps on the bottom edge of the slide? and how about the back edge?

I would suggest industrial Velco. No holes and can be removed.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

jtarby said:


> After our first real trip with the camper we decided on a couple things that we need to correct before our next trip. One was a way to enclose the space under the rear slide where we have the bikes stored. I've seen other people mention it in the past, but I searched the modifications gallery and couldn't find any photos. What's the best way to do it? Snaps on the bottom edge of the slide? and how about the back edge?
> 
> The other thing that was clear is that 5 toothbrushes just don't fit on the surface of that sink. Any words of wisdom for solving that problem? I thought it would be easy to find a toothbrush holder that mounts on the wall and holds at least 5, but that's proving harder than I thought.


Hi ...this just might be something like you are thinking about ....... ihttp://www.campingworld.com/browse/products/index.cfm?prodID=1824&src=SRQBs 
it is called a 
5th Wheel Storage SkirtsCLUB Price: $199.00 Reg. $221.12

I'm sure there are other products somewhere that are kindof like this,but if you or someone in your family is crafty you just might be able to make one to better suit your needs. I think I would use heavyduty velcro type type to hold it on with,because it would lay flat all the way around the bed.
Maybe someone will pipe in and suggest something better.

Good luck..............Luckylynn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I recall seeing someone post some pictures of their 25RSS with the underside of their slide out enclosed- and if I recall, they used a 12x5 heavy duty green tarp, with velcro along one long edge- this matched velcro attached to spots of velcro on the slide itself. And if I remember correctly, they had tent stakes securing the bottom on two sides. This gave them a semi secure- out of sight storage for bikes and wood, and cut back on the wind that whipped under the slide. I'll try to find the pics....


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I can only help with the toothbrush problem...we have a family of five and in our 28RSS we installed 3 (2 pack) toothbrush holders at the side of the medecine cabinet at an angle (one on top of the other). I bought the toothbrush holders at Wal-Mart. They are white plastic, the kind that holds 2 and has a flip cover. The width of the cabinet and placing them at an angle only allowed 5 of the 6 slots to be used. I am sure you can find them cheaper but here is a link so you can see what I am talking about.

Toothbrush holder


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

jtarby said:


> After our first real trip with the camper we decided on a couple things that we need to correct before our next trip. One was a way to enclose the space under the rear slide where we have the bikes stored. I've seen other people mention it in the past, but I searched the modifications gallery and couldn't find any photos. What's the best way to do it? Snaps on the bottom edge of the slide? and how about the back edge?
> 
> The other thing that was clear is that 5 toothbrushes just don't fit on the surface of that sink. Any words of wisdom for solving that problem? I thought it would be easy to find a toothbrush holder that mounts on the wall and holds at least 5, but that's proving harder than I thought.


We purchased the fifth wheel front cover for the exact same reason, to hide some items under our rear side. The cover is heavy duty vynyl and I wasn't sure which way to go, either the snaps that come with the cover or heavy duty velcro. We wasn't sure







about how long the velcro would stay attached with the stress of the cover and the put up take down of it, was thinking about attaching the snaps but am a little leary about putting holes in rear slide







, so we have not done anything yet at this time







. Any other advice is greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campfirenut said:


> After our first real trip with the camper we decided on a couple things that we need to correct before our next trip. One was a way to enclose the space under the rear slide where we have the bikes stored. I've seen other people mention it in the past, but I searched the modifications gallery and couldn't find any photos. What's the best way to do it? Snaps on the bottom edge of the slide? and how about the back edge?
> 
> The other thing that was clear is that 5 toothbrushes just don't fit on the surface of that sink. Any words of wisdom for solving that problem? I thought it would be easy to find a toothbrush holder that mounts on the wall and holds at least 5, but that's proving harder than I thought.


We purchased the fifth wheel front cover for the exact same reason, to hide some items under our rear side. The cover is heavy duty vynyl and I wasn't sure which way to go, either the snaps that come with the cover or heavy duty velcro. We wasn't sure







about how long the velcro would stay attached with the stress of the cover and the put up take down of it, was thinking about attaching the snaps but am a little leary about putting holes in rear slide







, so we have not done anything yet at this time







. Any other advice is greatly appreciated.

Bob

[/quote]

Start with velcro and see if that works. If it doesn't, them move to the snaps. I'd recommend putting the snap on the inside vs. the outside (less prone to water getting in)


----------



## csblackwell (Aug 18, 2006)

I second the vote for the Pop-a-Toothbrush holders. Since this picture was taken, I have added a third one so we can hold 6. I just use a sharpie and put everyone's name on their brush and it works like a charm.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Carefree of Colorado offers covers for around the bottom of the slides on pop-up campers. These mount to the bottom of the slide, rather then the sides. Might be a solution or at least another idea to work with. A pocket sewn into the bottom edge to hold a length of pvc pipe may keep the material from blowing so much.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

We had one for our Coleman PUP. Was called a "bunk end hide-a-way" and it was an option we purchased from the dealer at that time. It had bungee type cords already attached to the canvas that slide over plastic "c" hooks fixed underneath the exposed bunk end. Bottom of the canvas had grommets if you wanted to stake it 3 side down and leave one "flap" loose so that you could access the enclosed storage area.

Hope this helps!


----------



## materialgirl (Mar 30, 2008)

We are going seasonal next year and I am thinking of enclosing mine as well. My idea is to use snaps.. on the underside of the slide there is a row of screw on all three sides. They are all neatly tucked away in a nifty groove. I think I will back out some of those screws and add one of those snaps with the screw in the center... Velcro was a thought but there doesn't seem to be a good place to put it.. I didn't want to interfere with the slide closing properly. It's a spring project so I will post pictures when its complete.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Not sure if this will help or not, but here's a link from someone who made one for a popup bunk end

http://www.gallery.pstartech.com/gallery2/...?g2_itemId=4604


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

go6car said:


> Not sure if this will help or not, but here's a link from someone who made one for a popup bunk end
> 
> http://www.gallery.pstartech.com/gallery2/...?g2_itemId=4604


That's a great link to get the brain started...
Not so sure how long those little brass cup hooks would last before they weather and break off, but the concept is a good one









Also, when it gets windy, I would think about adding a sandbag pouch to the bottom of each panel...


----------

